# Joining From Canada!



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I bought myself an ouback last spring, and have never looked back. In getting ready for the camping year this year i came across this site, and WOW! What a fantastic group of people! I was impressed with what I had done to my OB, but then i look on here and see what some of you have done! ICan't wait to get to know everyone, learn a few things, and hopefully show some too!.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Have you checked your vinyl flooring yet to see if it split? Mine did after the first round of extreme temperature changes here in Saskatchewan. If you haven't checked yet, you might want to before your warranty expires (assuming you bought new and still have a warranty).


----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

No i'll go out to see it this weekend. I have a friend that this happened to this winter too (He has a Jayco) it's an 08, but i'm not 100% sure if the warranty is still valid...... I bought it last April I think so i might still be OK... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the best forum on the net


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome eh!

Glad you found the forum, you have some great camping in Alberta to enjoy too!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Oubackers!!!*









Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome! We've enjoyed Outbackers for quite a while now. Great people, great mods, great jokes, great conversation. We've learned a lot and appreciate to forum.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome ! The 21rs is an awesome trailer. 
Happy Camping.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome fellow Canadian.

I am a newbie as well. You will find this to be a great site.

Happy Camping.

Roger


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Canadians are cool in my book...........great musicians as well!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard! It's a nice ride and great company here.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome and happy camping. We just got some of your weather via a Canadian Clipper. Comes across lake Erie, picks up moister, dumps snow. Gotta love it


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers!!
*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome fellow Canadian.

Thor


----------

